# 1 week old Bottle baby, grinding teeth???



## goatgirl (Jan 6, 2012)

I have aFullblood boer baby born last Thursday (28th).  I wrote in previously about him .....his mother is old and her milk production is questionable...not only is she old but one side of her udder is not functioning. In preparation of his birth(he was a single kid) I froze plenty of Nubian doe milk in my freezer.  He had a hard time learning where to get milk from his Mamma for 2 days so we gave him his colostrum and milk during this time and actually let him get a touch hungry the third day thinking it may help him more determinined to nurse properly and...it worked. about the fourth day we began supplementing him with a bottle(8 oz) a day of goats milk. He became a bit picky, not wanting to take his bottle and actually didn't get one on day 6....only milk from his Momma....on day 7 I discovered Mr. Picky likes his bottles warm.  I usually only get it barely warm enough to make sure its not cold at all, I'm so afraid of burning them. The bottle was so warm I almost didn't give it to him at that time but figured he would be finicky about it I figured it would cool before he got any in him.....He sucked it down immedicately....go figure.

So we reached our goal of him nursing from his mom(who BTW is the BEST goat momma ever) and getting him on the bottle to make sure he gets enough.  My concern is that I heard him grinding his teeth yesterday evening while my daughter was holding him....at the table(yes dinner table)....it was only breifly.  This evening I gave him his bottle (8oz)after warming it appropriately and he sucked it down and played a bit then I put him in my lap and he fell asleep....I noticed while he was in my lap he would occasionally grind his teeth.  He looks/ and acts perfectly fine, plays while he is with his Momma...and runs all over the house and jumps everywhere. He was 8.8 pounds at birth and at one week gained 2.5 pounds....so I know he is getting enough to eat. We are watching his navel as his Momma is SO obsessive she started nibbling at his cord when he was born and it was bleeding a bit (we put iodine on it)...it looks fine.  He pees good...He passed his meconium as he should ....I haven't seen any yellow poop and that would worry me but his Momma keeps him spotless clean as she continuously fusses over him and I haven't seen any.  I actually take him inside in the evening for a short time to bottle feed him and give her a little break.

Was wondering if anyone else has babies grind their teeth like this.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2012)

He might just be pretending to chew his imaginary cud.  But check in his mouth and check his bite to see if his teeth are OK.  (Be careful you don't get bitten.)


----------

